# F250 6.4l V8powerstroke



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

I have been looking at the F250's with the Gas engine but the pricing now for 08 diesels are really enticing me. We are planning to upgrade our TT in the next year to possible the Keystone Hornet 38fter with a shipping weight of 8500lbs. For the most part we will keep it at the campground and put a deck up. However I might pull once or twice a year and wonder if the F250 diesel rated at 12,500 will do the job. The numbers say its ok but if you look at the numbers like the new F150 it says it would be ok. Worst case scenario we just leave the camper at the campground all the time.

We are also talking about driving about 4-5 hours at the most as well. The rest of the time I am pulling a bass boat every single weekend which means launching the boat 4-5 times a weekend which is hard on the ole 1/2ton trucks.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

An ol' drag racer told me once...Their is no replacement for displacement. As long as you dont mind paying more for the diesel fuel get the 250 diesel. Gas in a 250 is fine and would do the job but diesel has so much more torque. Get the diesel with 4wd for the slimey boat ramps.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I am sure that this will open up a Hornet's nest -- but i would go with the Diesel... yes diesel cost a dollar more per gallon (we are paying $2.58 in San Antonio for Diesel compared to 1.59 for unleaded) -- but the maintenance is low -- the pulling power is high -- the survivability is high (250K miles) -- and frankly -- they are giving these trucks away NOW .... I picked up a 2008 Silverado 2500HD with all the bells and whistles for $15000 below MSRP -- and that was just walking through the door .... my actual price was slightly below that ...

Two things you will never see again --

1. Prices for Diesels being this low....
2. Prices for RVs being this low... With an estimated 600 RV dealers anticipated on going out of business this next year -- everyone is trying to dump their inventory...

Guess there is no talking you out of getting a Ford -- figure they have to sell them to someone --


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Is that trailer you're looking at a 5'er? If so, go for the 350. It's not much more and get's you more payload.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I was in this situation last summer when we decided to get a truck (needed to carry motorcycles). I went back and forth and was about ready to go with the v10 Ford.

Then I placed a lot of confidence in all the members here and went diesel....and I'm glad I did. Yes, the fuel cost more, but the power is incredible. Today's new diesel engines are not as loud as they once were. You will get a bit less MPG while the engine is breaking in...but in the end you'll be a "happy camper"!!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ghosty said:


> I am sure that this will open up a Hornet's nest -- but i would go with the Diesel... yes diesel cost a dollar more per gallon (we are paying $2.58 in San Antonio for Diesel compared to 1.59 for unleaded) -- but the maintenance is low -- the pulling power is high -- the survivability is high (250K miles) -- and frankly -- they are giving these trucks away NOW .... I picked up a 2008 Silverado 2500HD with all the bells and whistles for $15000 below MSRP -- and that was just walking through the door .... my actual price was slightly below that ...
> 
> Two things you will never see again --
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right. I am trying to figure some way in justifying trading my 07 1500 that I got 7 months ago on an 08 2500 diesel 4X4. I am not a brown paint guy, but the one 07 I bought used was so I had no choice is the desert brown. If I could justifying buying a 2500, I'd go with the brown again. I like it and I don't see many of them. It is definitely a buyers market.....but lord help you if you need to trade.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Ghosty said:


> I am sure that this will open up a Hornet's nest -- but i would go with the Diesel... yes diesel cost a dollar more per gallon (we are paying $2.58 in San Antonio for Diesel compared to 1.59 for unleaded) -- but the maintenance is low -- the pulling power is high -- the survivability is high (250K miles) -- and frankly -- they are giving these trucks away NOW .... I picked up a 2008 Silverado 2500HD with all the bells and whistles for $15000 below MSRP -- and that was just walking through the door .... my actual price was slightly below that ...
> 
> Two things you will never see again --
> 
> ...


I am_ still_ torn between gas and diesel. There is a lot to like about owning one, but, for us, the biggest concern is "where the next gas station is" to purchase diesel..







Is it safe to assume that most stations sell diesel?


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

rdvholtwood said:


> I am_ still_ torn between gas and diesel. There is a lot to like about owning one, but, for us, the biggest concern is "where the next gas station is" to purchase diesel..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never had a problem finding diesel but I have had a problem planning how to get in and out of the gas station with the trailer. That would apply to both gas and diesel.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> I am_ still_ torn between gas and diesel. There is a lot to like about owning one, but, for us, the biggest concern is "where the next gas station is" to purchase diesel..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had some similar concerns. Here's my experience:

Out on the open interstate, Diesel is often easier because truckstops are set up for large trailers so it makes it a lot easier to get in/out. Most exits have at least 1 station with diesel. Their high flow pumps are also great when they fill up your tank in under a minute!








The downside is the pumps aren't always the cleanest, and I have been at a couple with advertising around that I hoped my DS wouldn't ask me to explain.









In town around here, things are more limited. I'm not the type to run it down to fumes though, so I've never had a serious problem.

When I do travel, I take an extra 5 gallons of Diesel fuel in a can in the bed just in case. I haven't used it, but really like knowing it is there just in case. One thing to remember with any tow vehicle, is that 50 mile buffer when the low fuel light comes on is more like 20 with a trailer behind!!!


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

fishingmarlin said:


> I have been looking at the F250's with the Gas engine but the pricing now for 08 diesels are really enticing me. We are planning to upgrade our TT in the next year to possible the Keystone Hornet 38fter with a shipping weight of 8500lbs. For the most part we will keep it at the campground and put a deck up. However I might pull once or twice a year and wonder if the F250 diesel rated at 12,500 will do the job. The numbers say its ok but if you look at the numbers like the new F150 it says it would be ok. Worst case scenario we just leave the camper at the campground all the time.
> 
> We are also talking about driving about 4-5 hours at the most as well. The rest of the time I am pulling a bass boat every single weekend which means launching the boat 4-5 times a weekend which is hard on the ole 1/2ton trucks.


rdvholtwood:
I don't think that you'll have much trouble finding "the next gas station" to purchase diesel. Most diesel owners can chime in here.

fishingmarlin:
I own an F350 with the V10 and absolutely love it. With Ford's Tow Command tow package, it is a very capable towing machine. Check Ford's ratings, in certain configurations, the tow rating can be very close to or equal to that of the diesel.

IMHO, diesel vs gas is a decision based on your personal needs, finances and desires. Here are a couple of things that I would consider based off the original post:

Needs - You mentioned that your trailer's dry weight will be about 8500 lbs and you might tow only once/twice year. What will be the actual weight of your trailer loaded and ready for camping? 8500lbs for a 38ft trailer seems awfully light - even dry. If you only tow 2x's/year, how will your truck be used the rest of the time? Do the specs of the V10 meet your real world towing needs? If you go with the diesel, will the benefits of towing once/twice year out-weigh the additional cost/expense of the diesel over the remainding 99% of the time you will not be towing?

Finances - The v8 gas is the standard engine the Super Duty, the V10 is a $600 option, the diesel is a $5K+ option (last I checked). Based on recent rebates/incentives, the spread between these may be less.

Desires - you fill in the blank here. Ultimately, get what you want or you won't be happy. Do your homework, check out Ford's ratings, then look on the web for some real world advice. An excellent resource is www.fordtrucks.com . Check out the diesel forum and the V10 forum. Good luck!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

WYOCAMPER said:


> I have been looking at the F250's with the Gas engine but the pricing now for 08 diesels are really enticing me. We are planning to upgrade our TT in the next year to possible the Keystone Hornet 38fter with a shipping weight of 8500lbs. For the most part we will keep it at the campground and put a deck up. However I might pull once or twice a year and wonder if the F250 diesel rated at 12,500 will do the job. The numbers say its ok but if you look at the numbers like the new F150 it says it would be ok. Worst case scenario we just leave the camper at the campground all the time.
> 
> We are also talking about driving about 4-5 hours at the most as well. The rest of the time I am pulling a bass boat every single weekend which means launching the boat 4-5 times a weekend which is hard on the ole 1/2ton trucks.


rdvholtwood:
I don't think that you'll have much trouble finding "the next gas station" to purchase diesel. Most diesel owners can chime in here.

fishingmarlin:
I own an F350 with the V10 and absolutely love it. With Ford's Tow Command tow package, it is a very capable towing machine. Check Ford's ratings, in certain configurations, the tow rating can be very close to or equal to that of the diesel.

IMHO, diesel vs gas is a decision based on your personal needs, finances and desires. Here are a couple of things that I would consider based off the original post:

Needs - You mentioned that your trailer's dry weight will be about 8500 lbs and you might tow only once/twice year. What will be the actual weight of your trailer loaded and ready for camping? 8500lbs for a 38ft trailer seems awfully light - even dry. If you only tow 2x's/year, how will your truck be used the rest of the time? Do the specs of the V10 meet your real world towing needs? If you go with the diesel, will the benefits of towing once/twice year out-weigh the additional cost/expense of the diesel over the remainding 99% of the time you will not be towing?

Finances - The v8 gas is the standard engine the Super Duty, the V10 is a $600 option, the diesel is a $5K+ option (last I checked). Based on recent rebates/incentives, the spread between these may be less.

Desires - you fill in the blank here. Ultimately, get what you want or you won't be happy. Do your homework, check out Ford's ratings, then look on the web for some real world advice. An excellent resource is www.fordtrucks.com . Check out the diesel forum and the V10 forum. Good luck!
[/quote]

At this point, we are in no hurry, and I would suggest that whatever the right deal is - grab it!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

All good info!! Also remember diesel will last longer and hold its value better.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Until diesel goes back up to $5 a gallon that is......... but gas won't be too far behind it.

I think we all better enjoy the low fuel prices while we can. it won't last foerever and sooner or later oil is just gonna be costing too much money to keep things running on.

But as said, now is a buyers market. I think wait till christmas is over with and everyone has a bad 4th quarter. January and february I think will hold even more deals (and more people going out of business). If ya have mnoney some outrageous deals are around and will be for a few months.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I test drove a Diesel and it was all over, wish I had drove one many years ago. I don't worry about finding diesel because if I get low all I have to do is hit my On-Star button and they will direct me to a diesel pump. The number of trucks in my area are dropping and prices are going up some as the 2008 are gone and they are not making as many 2009's so my guess is that once the 2008's are gone the inventory will be smaller for trucks and the prices will go way back up. Since they will not be building SUV's that can tow the demand will turn to trucks and that will drive the price even higher. I was looking at a local lot that had 28 diesels (2008) and they have the last 5 on sale right now. My guess is that we will never see truck prices this low again.


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

The more I dig the better diesel sounds. Right now is the time to make the jump and the price is where it needs to be. As for what diesel it is now between a Chevy and Ford. I am actually looking at a 2006 F250 6.0L diesel which I am hoping to test drive and get some mileage numbers. From what I have read the new 08 6.4L is getting a lot of bad online press for getting really poor mileage 10-12mpg and not seeing improvements until 20-30k.

You add on resale value and longevity of the vehicle the smart choice is going diesel. Found some really good articles comparing it to the V10 and it just cannot be beat. I was actually suprised to find out that diesel is more eco friendly which at least I can say I am trying to make the effort.

To be fully honest I am a guy and hearing a diesel engine just appeals to my inner caveman if it cost a little more so be it that is what I work hard for.

Just another great salesman story I had a salesman at a Ford dealership tell me I would be fine towing a 9000lb trailer with the F150. I guess if the Ford Focus had a GVWR of 9000 they would say I could use that too.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

N7OQ said:


> I test drove a Diesel and it was all over, wish I had drove one many years ago. I don't worry about finding diesel because if I get low all I have to do is hit my On-Star button and they will direct me to a diesel pump. The number of trucks in my area are dropping and prices are going up some as the 2008 are gone and they are not making as many 2009's so my guess is that once the 2008's are gone the inventory will be smaller for trucks and the prices will go way back up. Since they will not be building SUV's that can tow the demand will turn to trucks and that will drive the price even higher. I was looking at a local lot that had 28 diesels (2008) and they have the last 5 on sale right now. My guess is that we will never see truck prices this low again.


I thought it was me - but it seems with the lower gas prices the dealers are pushing the truck prices back up. As far as diesel - I would like one, but, as soon as I able to get back out, I will most likely go with whatever the best deal is that I come across - that being either gas or diesel.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Fishingmarlin,

Boy does this bring back memories of the last year when I was agonizing over this same choice. For what it's worth, here is what I came up with...

1. Diesel should not be the automatic choice. I have pulled my 28RSDS with both a gasser and a oil burner now, and they both did a great job. The suitability of the engine will be based more on other specs than what it burns.

2. Don't even think about the 5.3L V8 gasser. It's a nice engine, but it is not going to have the grunt you will need for that size trailer.

3. The 6.4L diesel is a great engine, and power wise, if it can't get it done, nothing can. But you are going to pay the price at the pump, and in spite of what everyone says, after 13,000 miles of breaking in, I am still not getting any better mileage than with the Titan V8 (which was not good by any stretch), or than I did when I first bought the truck. It does do about 20% better towing, but not in everyday driving. Yes this engine is going to be more durable, but time will tell whether it holds it's value better. There was a time when the value argument was true, but there are so many people out there with diesels right now that are eventually going to figure out they don't really need them, that I would not be at all surprised to see that bubble burst before long.

4. The V10 gasser may be the best choice, as it offers a appealing compromise between the two. It does not have the ultimate power of the diesel, but it's no slouch either. And upfront cost and fuel economy wise, it's much closer to the smaller V8. Particularly in your case, where the actual towing you do is going to be limited, this might just be the way to go. The downside is that the V10 has lousy resale appeal. Most people that need the power want a diesel, so they can be hard to unload or get much for in trade-in. The flip side is that if that diesel bubble I mentioned earlier does burst, the V10 owners may just be in the cat birds seat.

Just a few thoughts to chew on.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

fishingmarlin said:


> The more I dig the better diesel sounds. Right now is the time to make the jump and the price is where it needs to be. As for what diesel it is now between a Chevy and Ford. I am actually looking at a 2006 F250 6.0L diesel which I am hoping to test drive and get some mileage numbers. From what I have read the new 08 6.4L is getting a lot of bad online press for getting really poor mileage 10-12mpg and not seeing improvements until 20-30k.
> 
> You add on resale value and longevity of the vehicle the smart choice is going diesel. Found some really good articles comparing it to the V10 and it just cannot be beat. I was actually suprised to find out that diesel is more eco friendly which at least I can say I am trying to make the effort.
> 
> ...


As an 08 6.4L Diesel F250 owner..........whoever complained about the fuel efficiency of this engine must have worked for GM or Dodge!!!!!! I just turned 10000 miles on my 6.4L and I am getting 17 MPG combined HWY/City Driving. My 02 F150 V8 only got 19 MPG combined. Mileage has improved from when I first bought it. It was only about 15 MPG the first 8000 miles or so. I also removed the tailgate which helped fuel economy. I am still looking for the perfect tonnou cover though because I heard someplace the riding with no tailgate isnt the best thing to do. 5th Wheel tailgates are pricey as well.

Towing a loaded 5th wheel trailer, with the DW, the 2005 HD Crusier and all the regular camping gear, I am getting between 11-12 MPG. While not as good as I hoped, not bad at all and hopefully will be a little better since turning 10K miles on it.

The 6.4L is a dream to ride in. Quiet and smooth but with power to spare. The F-250 towing capacity can be as high as 16500 with the right configuration. (Search the Ford Towing Guide for 2008 for confirmation) The integrated Trailer Brake Control makes stopping a snap. This truck wil last me years. My only regret was not spending another 2K or so and getting more bells and whistles. I put my money into the engine and will see the return on my investment bt more bells and whistles wold have been nice on long trips or cold mornings.

Finding a station with diesel has never been a problem but I must confess, some stations can be a nightmare with a trailer in tow. I hit the truck stops when towing the 5ver. Makes life simpler!

Good Luck in your deliberations. My vote went to Diesel and I really have not regretted it. Well..maybe once when Diesel hit $4.99.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HDOutbackers said:


> As an 08 6.4L Diesel F250 owner..........whoever complained about the fuel efficiency of this engine must have worked for GM or Dodge!!!!!! I just turned 10000 miles on my 6.4L and I am getting 17 MPG combined HWY/City Driving.


I've had my F-350 5 months now and have 2,200 miles on it (yea..I work from home) but when I get on the freeway I see 19-20 MPG. In my city driving, I get 11-12 MPG.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> 4. The V10 gasser may be the best choice, as it offers a appealing compromise between the two. It does not have the ultimate power of the diesel, but it's no slouch either. And upfront cost and fuel economy wise, it's much closer to the smaller V8. Particularly in your case, where the actual towing you do is going to be limited, this might just be the way to go. The downside is that the V10 has lousy resale appeal. Most people that need the power want a diesel, so they can be hard to unload or get much for in trade-in. The flip side is that if that diesel bubble I mentioned earlier does burst, the V10 owners may just be in the cat birds seat.
> 
> Just a few thoughts to chew on.
> 
> ...


Doug makes a great point about the V10 gasser...one with which I agree so much that...well I will save that story for another day.







Here is what stood out to me - you said you were going to tow 1-2 times per year in your OP. I sure would not buy a diesel to tow a trailer 1-2 times per year. On the Ford side, the diesel is 6k more than the V10 gasser and it gets similar mpg (some get more, some get less). You also pay more at the pump for the fuel. I have talked to people who are getting 8mpg with 6.4 and are furious at the EPA for choking them down with DPF's and EGR systems. I know a guy with a F250 6.4 4x4 and he was getting 8mpg until he dropped about $3k into it and all those mods brought his mpg up significantly, voiding the warranty along the way. Then again - there is just no power comparison when considering the diesel but unfortunately, the new ones come with the drawbacks mentioned above. They are all monsters.

-CC


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

fishingmarlin said:


> However I might pull once or twice a year and wonder if the F250 diesel rated at 12,500 will do the job. .


 If you really only want to use it 1 or 2 times a year then why not rent a truck? It will be the cheapest option by a long way. Maybe not as convenient because you have to book the vehicle. A friend of mine did that a number of times and it helped him decide which truck he wanted. Bought an F350 dually in 2005 to tow his 8000lb boat and trailer.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I have talked to people who are getting 8mpg with 6.4 and are furious at the EPA for choking them down with DPF's and EGR systems. I know a guy with a F250 6.4 4x4 and he was getting 8mpg until he dropped about $3k into it and all those mods brought his mpg up significantly, voiding the warranty along the way.
> -CC


Dont take the above situation as normal...... 
I have had my 08 F350 Diesel for a year now and have NEVER seen 8mpg, even towing. Id definalty say my 14 city and 19 hwy is closer to being more common (maybe a little better than avg). In the begining, maybe less but nowhere near 8mpg.

For your situation and since your considering it, I do like the idea of the V10 gas if your only towing a couple times a year. I wouldnt get the V10 but thats just me. if your situation changes down the road you may end up wishing you had the diesel.

Its a tough call, i know. In our case the truck is only for towing and 75% of our miles on it are towing miles, diesel was our choice.

Good luck!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

OutbackPM said:


> However I might pull once or twice a year and wonder if the F250 diesel rated at 12,500 will do the job. .


If you really only want to use it 1 or 2 times a year then why not rent a truck? It will be the cheapest option by a long way. Maybe not as convenient because you have to book the vehicle. A friend of mine did that a number of times and it helped him decide which truck he wanted. Bought an F350 dually in 2005 to tow his 8000lb boat and trailer.
[/quote]
I like the renting idea! If you have no other need for a truck this may be a good option. But, can you find HD trucks to rent??


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Might be a Colorado thing but we have 3 friends with the new 6.4 Ford. All are unhappy with there mileage.. One is getting 10.7 overall average. One is getting 13 overall average. The other is getting 11.9 overall average. The one getting 13 has just 1500 miles on it. the others have 15-20k miles on them. Those two have been working with there dealer trying to get there mileage up..

All those figures are hand calculated.

By the way, the one getting 13 just bought his recently.. It was totally loaded. The msrp was right at 60k. He paid 40k and thought, had he tried harder could have done even better.

Smokin deals are to be had. One other point, is if you do lots of city driving the v10 is a better choice.. The new emission systems dont like just idling around the city. That goes for all the brands right now.

That v10 will keep right up with the diesel in many circumstances.. If you are only towing 9000lbs. either will be just fine..

My mom and dad had a 38 foot 20000+ lb motorhome and the v10 in theres easilly handled that beast.. They towed a pt cruiser behind it too.. It still got 8mpg average. Would run 60-65 down the highway pretty easy. I was very impressed with the v10 after going for a drive in there motorhome..

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

For fuel economy, the 6.0L was definetly better than the 6.4L due to the new emission controls. For anyone interested, here is my up to date, hand calculated spreadsheet. The columns labeled with states are from vacation. The zig zags near the end I beleive are due to fillup inconsistencies (Hey, it's getting cold here in MI)







because the computer average has been sitting right about where the average(blue line) is tracking.

Any of the numbers below 13 included some towing, and the ones below 11 were complete tanks towing the OB across the country.










For practicality, the 6.8L probably wins. However, there's nothing like the power of that 6.4L.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> ...Doug makes a great point about the V10 gasser...one with which I agree so much that...well I will save that story for another day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, let's hear it!!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Nathan...story will come soon!









Curtis


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Well I went with an 06 F250 6.0L Diesel and LOVE IT so far!! I did not see a single V10 on any lot during my search, a few 5.4l gassers, and all the rest where diesels. Chevy dealerships did not have a single 08 left on the lot after the employee pricing sales the past 2 months.

Right now I am getting a little better mileage than my suburban so I can't really complain. I also expect to really see some savings when I am pulling my boat every weekend with little change in mpg. I also think the diesel rig will handle the constant loading and unloading of my boat on steep ramps better than the gas rigs. I went through 4 transmissions on my chevy 1500 and several V6's over the years towing boats. Will be pulling the boat this weekend so it will be tested for sure and might even pull the boat from Ky to FL over the holidays.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Truck!! Best of Luck to you!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice !! Congrats and enjoy it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new TV.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> For fuel economy, the 6.0L was definetly better than the 6.4L due to the new emission controls. For anyone interested, here is my up to date, hand calculated spreadsheet. The columns labeled with states are from vacation. The zig zags near the end I beleive are due to fillup inconsistencies (Hey, it's getting cold here in MI)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So overall average is about 14 empty and 10 towing..

How dissapointing...

The 6.4 Ford guys in our RV pulling fleet are claiming 11-12 combined. That means 1/2 towing, 1/2 empty. They are just sick about it..

They get about 8 normal and sometimes 9 average towing 5ers. And around 14 to 15hwy.

Our rigs weigh 10000lbs empty though.

My 5.9 cummins averages 14 overall, 1/2 towing and 1/2 empty. My rig gets 9-10 towing and 18-20 empty.. Again, my dually weighs 10100lbs empty.

Its too bad technolgy is going backwords instead of forward on fuel mileage.

Sad.

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> ...
> So overall average is about 14 empty and 10 towing..
> ...


Yes, my solo average is 14.5 overall, and a last 5 fillup running average (the green line) is just under 15mpg. That is all my drive cycle to work. It's 18 miles each way with stoplights every mile. On a good morning I stop 6 times. On a busy afternoon, I stop at least every other mile. This is definetly not expressway driving, where I can get 18mpg, but it's not really city either. As a reference, my 2006 F150 got nearly the identical mileage on this same route.

The summer towing came in lower than I wanted. I was getting 7.5mpg with the F150 however, so that's a significant increase in mileage, even if it is lower than I desired.

The new emission controls definetly take a huge hit on fuel economy over the older engines like yours Carey!


----------

